# Giant eyeball found on beach



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I'm holding out hope for monster.


----------



## silentskream (Sep 20, 2012)

"The specimen likely came from a marine animal... since it was found on the beach," said agency spokesperson Sherlock Friggin' Holmes.


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

I saw that on the news this morning. It's the size of a soccer ball! - (or at least my memory had it that size...)


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I call "giant squid"

Science puns:

Carli Segelson, a spokeswoman for the commission: "I shouldn't say this, but they may be able to eyeball it"

What do you think it is? Feel free to give it your best shot a comment below, and keep your eyes peeled for the answer.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

"The primary suspect right now is that it would be a large fish," she said. Among the possibilities are a swordfish, or a tuna, or some sort of deep-water fish species."

A sea moster would be more fun.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Flesh geode.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

and the answer is ....... It's a Swordfish eye.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

debbie5 said:


> flesh geode.


ha!


----------



## WendyLou (Jan 3, 2013)

That is so cool. It looks like a Lochness Monster eye (not that I know what one looks like)


----------



## the bloody chef (Dec 14, 2012)

Looks like the Krakken has been released!!!


----------



## Tortureklown (May 7, 2012)

maybe it is an eye creature and that all there is too it eats plankton through tear gland LoL


----------

